# IPAD MINI connectivity with Plusnet Technicolour router



## keppy2013 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi 
I am about to buy an IPAD MINI just the basic WIFI 16GB

How good is the connectivity with routers ,my router is a technicolour TG582n FTTC 


The IPAD MINI will be used mainly 2 rooms away from the router .
My laptop is in the same room and connectivity is excellent.

Can i expect similar quality via the IPAD MINI ?

Would both laptop and IPAD being connected at the same time reduce the quality ?


Regards
KP


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

iPad Mini has a strong WiFi antenna. I can use mine all over my 2,000 square foot house over WiFi. I would expect that anywhere in your house that your laptop can connect, your iPad will be able to also connect.

Having 2 devices should not affect quality, it is the routers job to manage that effectively.


----------



## keppy2013 (Dec 28, 2012)

Marty >> I appreciate you prompt reply.
Thanks for your opinion. 


I dont intend to download music or videos/films.
Do you think 16gb is enough storage for my needs. Mainly surfing the net . Taking and storing photos .... nothing serious .
Does the IPAD MINI have facility to store favourite websites visited ?

Regards
KP


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

16gb is probably enough for that.

Yes it does, you can save favorites just like you can on your computer.


----------



## keppy2013 (Dec 28, 2012)

Once again,
Many thanks for your advice, very much appreciated.
Best Regards
KP


----------

